# Apple Programs cannot connect to internet



## 147 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,

my internet connection works fine. But Safari, Mail & Itunes give errors stating "you are not connected to internet". This happens both when I use airport or ethernet.

These programs think I am *not* connected...so it is not a DNS problem (ip addresses do not work). But when I use firefox to open a new URL, then reopen Safari to go to that same URL, sometimes Safari can then access it. Very weird....

One important note: I do not want to restart my mac as it has been up for 113 days...and I wanna break my record 

I'm sure that restarting it would fix the problem, but how could I debug this problem? Again, Eudora & fireforx work flawlessly, as does any other internet program....

Tx for your help,

Nicolas


----------



## macworks (Sep 8, 2006)

Not really sure, but perhaps running /etc/rc ???? Anyone know?

You could also clear out the DNS entries in your network config and see if that helps.


----------



## 147 (Sep 18, 2006)

asfor/etc/rc...I don't know how to "run" it...
Unfortunately I had to restart my computer after installing Itunes 7...so now the problem has disappeared. My Powerbook was on a 118 days long streak with no crash...

In general, I'd like to be able to perform minor updates (like quicktime, or Itunes, etc...) without restarting....do you know where I can find that sort of info?

Tx

NIcolas


----------



## macworks (Sep 18, 2006)

Whenever Apple issues a software update, it only asks you to restart if there's a good an valid reason to. I imagine that some components of QuickTime load at startup, so your installation of QuickTime 7.1.3 is what required a reboot.


----------

